# Career change - making it a reality



## Andrew Siegrist (Jul 31, 2016)

I received my construction engineering degree about 8 years ago (virtually the same thing as a civil engineering degree except the last years courses), then got my FE after graduation. I've worked in construction as a superintendent, project manager, and now I'm working in pre-construction for a construction manager. I'm good at my job but I'm dissatisfied with what I do. I feel like all I do is push paperwork...things like submittals, schedules, and budgets do not interest me at all. Looking back, I should have pursued a civil/structural degree. I've had this desire to switch careers for years but life events have distracted me, plus I make good money now. Now that I'm older I'm more determined to make this a reality but I don't know exactly how to make this happen. I've met with a structural engineer and he suggested I pursue a masters degree but to do that I'd most likely have to have a new job. My other thought would be to work in the field for a testing company like Terracon...at least then I'd be gaining experience towards my PE. Anyone have any helpful advice or know of anyone that's made this type of career change? 

I've seen a few other posts like this here so I figured this would be a good place to start. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2016)

What type of construction are you working on? Could you transition to a role at a larger company or maybe something with Design Build (transportation)?

I would imagine the drop to geotechnical field work may be too steep of a pay decrease? The

How many years total?


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 1, 2016)

More and more construction companies are developing in-house groups for construction design engineering. My old company called it "Temporary Structures and Construction Devices" -- stuff like falsework/formwork, analyzing construction equipment loads, that sort of thing.

Leveraging any personal connections aside, you'd probably need to demonstrate your competency in structural engineering (beyond just your interest) to make the jump. An MS is one way to do that, a PE is another, but not the only ways. But, that said, if you were able to make the jump, your field experience would be invaluable.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Aug 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> What type of construction are you working on? Could you transition to a role at a larger company or maybe something with Design Build (transportation)?
> 
> I would imagine the drop to geotechnical field work may be too steep of a pay decrease? The
> 
> How many years total?


Commercial construction (healthcare, schools, etc.). I have had that thought to work with a Design Build company but those companies do not do the work in house. There might be a few larger companies that do the work in house in the twin cities in Minnesota or Chicago but from the companies I've researched before it's pretty rare. Geotech field work would definitely be a pay decrease maybe as much as half of what I make now...with that said I suppose I could possibly do that then go to school at the same time.  I've been out of school 8 years now.



Lomarandil said:


> More and more construction companies are developing in-house groups for construction design engineering. My old company called it "Temporary Structures and Construction Devices" -- stuff like falsework/formwork, analyzing construction equipment loads, that sort of thing.
> 
> Leveraging any personal connections aside, you'd probably need to demonstrate your competency in structural engineering (beyond just your interest) to make the jump. An MS is one way to do that, a PE is another, but not the only ways. But, that said, if you were able to make the jump, your field experience would be invaluable.


I appreciate the feedback, thanks!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2016)

The MS sounds like the best route to me.  You could do that while continuing to work, although it might take a couple of years.  I am pretty sure I saw at least one structural MS available completely online, from a reputable school (can't remember which, now).  Of course, if you could afford to take a year off and go to school full time, that would get you there faster.  But take it from someone who has done an online MS, you'll be done with it before you know it, and then you will have the credentials to enter a new field.  And with your construction expertise, you can probably come in at more than entry level.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Aug 5, 2016)

Dleg said:


> The MS sounds like the best route to me.  You could do that while continuing to work, although it might take a couple of years.  I am pretty sure I saw at least one structural MS available completely online, from a reputable school (can't remember which, now).  Of course, if you could afford to take a year off and go to school full time, that would get you there faster.  But take it from someone who has done an online MS, you'll be done with it before you know it, and then you will have the credentials to enter a new field.  And with your construction expertise, you can probably come in at more than entry level.


My preference would be to go to the school I got my BS from, especially since they are the only legit engineering school in the state but I like your idea of an online MS. At least then I could be working towards something while still at my current job. Do you by chance remember the school you saw? I'm also meeting with another engineer this week so maybe I'll get some insight there as well.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't remember, but it might have been in Illinois???  Just Google online structural engineering master degrees, you will probably find a few.  There are more and more engineering masters degrees going 100% online now, from real universities with ABET accreditation.  It's really a decent option, and in my case (masters in enviro eng. &amp; science, through Johns Hopkins), I feel like I learned a lot more than I would have taking courses on campus, because of the forced discussion and continuous nature of the online courses, as opposed to just showing up in a real classroom one night a week and completing assignments (which I recently also did, and was somewhat disappointed).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2016)

&lt;--------- recent graduate from a MSEE program 100% online with Michigan Tech.  

In addition to what @Dleg pointed out, while an online degree allows for more flexibility for working professionals, in my case it was much more difficult vs. being on campus as I did not have access to test laboratories or student/prof collaboration sessions. And often times it was difficult to get a timely response on things while up against due dates and such. But all said and done, the online degree was much more accommodating for me while working full time. And I got the same degree from a reputable engineering school.  Initially I tried the classroom setting with a local university thinking I would learn better that way. But it ended up becoming such a burden and I wasn't getting a good learning experience.


----------



## smahurin (Aug 24, 2016)

If you are really interested in working as a structural engineer, I HIGHLY encourage you to get your masters.  I know there are a successful structural engineers with only a bachelors, but having gone through a masters program in structures, I really don't feel I could be an effective structural engineer without one.  

As with probably anything in life, nothing is as straight forward as it seems.  From my masters in structural engineer I learned the mechanics and theory behind WHY code provisions are made and how to interpret and implement them correctly.  You're always going to run into projects and often many parts of projects that don't fit neatly into code provisions, and having the mechanics background that the masters provides is hugely helpful as it often comes down to engineering judgement to design, analyze, retrofit certain elements.  Without my masters I feel I'd be flailing in the wind on so many issues I deal with daily.  Again, there are many bright and successful structural engineers with only a bachelors, but I genuinely don't think I could be successful in my field without my masters.  Sorry to sound like an infomercial.

How you go about getting it, is entirely up to you and I can't really advise you on that.  You'll just have to make the best decision you can, based on the information you have.  But I can't stress enough how valuable I think my masters was.  I think there are some things in which no amount of real life "experience" can make up for.

I'm not sure if your ultimate goal is to be a structural engineer that the job at Terracon is really the way to go.  If you want to work in the geotech field or would rather be a field tech, then by all means go for it.  But as others mentioned, you're likely to take a big step back in pay, so thats really something I think you do if you WANT to be in the materials testing/geotech.  It would be valuable experience, and would certainly get your experience towards your PE, but would be more useful to a geotech PE than a structural (though not worthless by any means).  Do it if you want to go that route, or if it makes it easier for you to pursue your masters.  I wouldn't do it just to gain on your 4yr experience requirement for the PE.  That can be attained any number of ways.  I have a PE and SE and a masters, and while its nice having my PE and SE, the only one of those 3 that really have any value of real significance to me is my masters.  

My thought is, if you want to stay where you are, stay where you are.  If you want to change fields, make a change to field that you to be in.  Taking a half step just doesn't seem like it will get you to where you want to be.  I don't mean to be push as you have to do what you think is best, those are just my thoughts.


----------

